# Case T6 manure spreader - anyone have a bunch - need shield -



## Raven6 (Mar 7, 2020)

Neighbor bought a T6 Case Man.Spreader, and asked me to rebuild it for him. One fine Gentleman here, Tom Stanley has been of assistance with a catalog, and when it arrives I will know the part #, just checking to see if I am in the right forum - All is there except the shield on the left side chain drive lower a sort of box or flat squarish panel - the gears show not much wear, the side panels are rusted out at the bottom inch or so, and the deck is punk, while no big deal to fab partial replacements - if anyone knows anyone etc. I would appreciate a shout out. Thanks for helping out with the Tractor Forum. This thing is older than me, so I want to do this right, for my neighbor.


----------

